# Want to be a Radio Star



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

we have been contacted by BBC Radio Scotland, they are making a program about Scottish expats living around the world and are looking to interview a Scot living in Lisbon, Someone who is happy to share their views of living in Lisbon, likes dislikes etc, 
Anyone interested in being involved in the programe contact me and i will pass on the contact details.


----------

